

How are valuations determined? - os111

...especially when there is no previous outside investment?<p>when a company is being acquired more for its technology than its user-base?
======
brk
Lots of ways. If it's just technology, things like having (blocking) patents
will prove value. Does the technology work, or is it in a prototype form? How
much money would it take to turn it into a product (through either more
development or integration). How big is the market the technology competes in?
How established is the market? How much of it can this technology
theoretically grab, and how long would it take to do so?

Can it (should it) be licensed? Does it make other technologies more, or less,
valuable/usable/sticky?

Basically it will probably come down to figuring out if it's faster or easier
to build or buy the technology you own. Blocking patents make your tech more
valuable, as does a rapidly maturing market.

It's definitely not something like every line of code is worth $1. Or if you
put $xM into development then it is worth some direct multiple, or fraction,
of $xM

------
fleaflicker
i can think of a few websites that could realistically be acquired for $1M-20M
in today's environment. it's a crazy time.

------
os111
to clarify: valuation for acquisition, not for funding

